# Bronze adaptor safe or not?



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I just got a mag 5 pump. I went to Rona to get an adaptor so it can be attached to my python adaptor (same threads as a garden hose, 3/4" I believe) from the outlet of the pump, which is 1/2". They only had the adaptor in bronze so that is what I got.

I intend to put the pump in my water aging barrel and pump water into the aquarium during water change. 

I also plan to leave the pump in the barrel without taking it out to get more circulation and aeration in the barrel, plus it is going to make it easier for me to simply attach the hose to the pump durign water change as I am worried I may break my heaters if I have to lower the pump into the barrel every time during water change. The barrel is kind of deep and narrow on the bottom.

I have 2 questions:

1) Is bronze safe to be left in water for a long period of time, will it leech anything?

2) If it is not safe to be left in water for a long time, is it safe to use it if I only put it in my barrel during water change, which is once a day?
Thank you.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Bronze is copper and tin I believe. As far as leeching, I don't know how long it would take if there's measurable amounts. Gary would probably have a good idea of this though.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Effox is correct Bronze  is primarily copper and not usually recommended to use in aquariums for long periods. You would probably be ok using it during the W/C's , though Im no expert on it.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Bronze is a copper alloy, so i guess the question will the copper in the alloy decompose and leech into the water?
I know it will not rust since it contains no iron, but I have seen bronze forming a patina after prolonge exposured to oxygen...so I am not sure...Thanks guys.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

PVC is cheaper. Just return it and use PVC. I doubt that you actually get broze, brass  Eventually that will oxidize and look ugly - unless you like the green copper look.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Thanks Gordon.
Thy guy told me it is bronze, he had no plastic (ABS, PVC or whatever) adaptor.
He said the outlet of the pump is of a thread that is not found in gardening hose, and the python threads are of the gardening hose kind. To connect the two I needed to look for a conenctor in the plumbing department and bronze was all they had.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I could try home depot and canadian tire tomorrow. Or if anyone know any store what can get me an adaptor in PVC that would be great.
thanks.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

This is what you need: Home Hardware - 2 Pack 3/4" Male Garden Hose Thread x 1/2" Female Pipe Thread Nylon Adapters
According to the Danner website the outlet is 1/2" MPT, so this should screw on it(with some silicone or teflon tape) and you should be good to go.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Thanks a lot. I just want to report that I have changed the adaptor to PVC, and it is working great. Thanks for everyone's help and thank you for the link John..


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

I doubt you would have any issues with a bronze hose adapter. Given the length of time it would be in contact with the water i doubt very much that anything would leech into the water. Bronze is in fact an alloy made of copper and tin and possibly other metals. It has all sorts of purposes including use in Large Church bells, ships bells and ships cannons of the days when pirates ruled the seas...often times old cannons are removed from submerged wrecks and the barnacles and sea crustaceans are removed and it is polished back to its original lustre...I say, dont waste your gas trying to find a replacement and just use it...most dechlorinators such as aqua safe and Prime will remove trace copper elements anyways so you woud be protected that way!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

True enough  No real problem.


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

I use bronze adapters for many years for discus(WC) and never had a problem .


----------

